# Just a chat



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Edited at 7:26pm

I am sorry i haven't showed much respect here on the website and that i have probably not show much curtesy here and I do apologize.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

hi hedgehog4ever, I was just wondering if you got the heating issue figured out for a hedgie?


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

whose hedgehogs4ever?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

that would be you...remember? you answered me in pm saying you had figured it out??



> heating
> Sent at: Sat Mar 20, 2010 9:34 am
> From: allears.fan
> To: nikki
> ...


we are not stupid people...just because you change your name we still know its you. Please don't lie and don't insult our inteligence.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*



 nikki said:


> that would be you...remember? you answered me in pm saying you had figured it out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

Did you ever get the heating issued figured out? Why would you change your name and pretend you aren't the same person? It does insult everyones intelligence and if its turning into a game I'm not going to waste my time with future posts.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

lol :lol: wow. . .
I've read many of hedgehogs4ever's posts and can't help but to laugh when i saw this one lol.
sry if its not supposed to be funny :? But i definitely agree! :mrgreen:
thnx Nikki i probably wouldn't have had an idea that it was her,i'm not the smartest, and was about to post. :|


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

LMAO what people do...

I can't remember, do you actually live in NJ? I hope you have the right permits to own a hedgie.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

I just wanted a fresh start on here. Doesn't everybody deserve a second chance in life?
You guys gang up on me (and probably other people as well) over something so stupid. I am just curious how many of you live your lives revolving around hedgehogs?

Again, I'm not insulting any body i'm only asking a question. 
I' think i'm going to be done with this stupid website.

I'm a nice person and generally nice to people who treat me with respect. Something that people who treated me like dirt, doesn't know the definition of respect....I initially came here
for help, not to stir trouble or insult people. But since I have received no respect and no definite answer, I'm 100% done with this website... and others. I thought I could be part of something, but I guess not.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

With the incredibly immature attitude you've shown on this and other sites, I find it hard to believe that you truly think people are just being rude to you, for no reason. I don't think people are treating you badly here, just giving you advice you don't want to hear (yet you ask for?). Please remember we're trying to keep a hedgehog if it comes into your hands, safe. You can't expect a hedgehog to bend to your expectations, its your job to provide everything he or she needs.

For a fresh start, you could try by not pretending to be a new person and not identify yourself. It's pretty silly and against the rules, I believe, to pretend to be different people/make multiple accounts. (I know your other one was deleted, but just saying)


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a Hedgehog in NJ*

You're absolutely right. 
I have had an immature attitude on this (and other sites, but the other site had called me many names for no reason). I want to take this time to truly apologize for my attitude on this 
site and on others. I really hope every one can forgive me for my attitude. I have been going through a bit of depression. I have been depressed since my dog died last september, at a very young age. Took care of him 24/7 his last week I truly had thought he would have gotten better.

Since February, I wanted a hedgehog and have done a lot of research through books, and internet. due to the fact i have no friends and have gotten the short end of the straw through out my life. I am a very nice person and really want a "friend" to have and care for, and being treated as I did on that other site (i will not mention by name), by calling me a liar just because I had changed my mind after doing some major research on things. Changing your mind doesn't make you a liar. If it did, then everybody would be liars.

I will definiately show some more respect and act my age here on this site and on others. 
And i do hope people here will forgive me. I have never said anything negative about certain people on here or any other sites.

So, will you please forgive me?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I suggest you forget about a hedgehog and get yourself a couple of well-bred male rats. Hedgehogs are lovely pets but they are not going to give you the unconditional love that a dog does. They love on their own terms, often not showing any real affection to their owner and occassionally being downright hostile to their owner. 

Two or three male rats will worship you. They aren't hard to care for, food is easy to find and cheap and they don't have any special heating/cooling needs. 

Rats get a basic diet of lab blocks (harlan teklan) and then fresh fruits and veggies. Except for oranges and mangos, they eat the same fruits and veggies that you have during the day.

Rats will love to sit and watch TV with you and can even share a nibble of your cheeto. They'll ride on your shoulder and hide in your hoodie. If you give them free access to their cage, they'll even go back in to go potty. 

They aren't expensive, except at the vets and they give a ton of love. At this point, I think they are a much better pet for you. 

Also, never get one rat. They are too social to live alone and three will love you just as much as if you were another rat.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

allears.fan said:


> I have always wanted a hedgehog, for companionship


If you are looking for unconditional love, a hedgehog might be a disappointment for you. So many hedgehogs end up in rescue because people are let down by the lack of affection. If you luck out and get a Herisson you would love a hedgehog. If you got a popping, spitting, huffing ball of spikes...maybe not. 

Have you ever considered a rat or hairless rat? They are like little dogs and full of love. I have two hairless and one with hair and they are so much fun! They love being held, riding on shoulders, playing with toys and cuddling. Just something to think about.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgemom, you beat me to it!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

GMTA! 

Rats rock when it comes to unconditional love. Unlike most social animals who bond less with humans when they have same species companions, rats in groups tend to adopt the human as an honorary rat and bond even closer. 

I'm rat-less at the moment and can't add any more animals but the minute I can, a gaggle of rats will be my choice.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

allears.fan, we'd be very glad to have you here if you are still planning on getting a hedgie and are willing to be polite.  

That aside, nothing against hedgies, but I agree with HedgeMom and Herisson- if you're looking for a loving, interactive, extremely smart pet, a pair or trio of rats would probably work wonderfully for you. I have two pairs of male rats, and they are absolute sweethearts. They learn quickly and are always willing to hang out on my shoulder or give kisses. A lot of people don't realize what wonderful pets they make.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have anything against someone wanting a fresh start the only thing that is frustrating is when in one breath it sounds as if you are insulting everyone and the next apologectic. The flip flopping back and forth is whats frustrating. I don't think someones whole life has to revolve around hedgehogs just because they take safety and care seriously, implying so is insulting. You keep saying about what people did on the other site, well it didn't happen here so Im not sure why it continually seems as if you are lashing out at the members here. Noone disrespected you, no one was rude to you here, no one ganged up on you. My suggestion would be if you truly have a question be receptive to the answers or it is absolutely pointless to post it in the first place. 

If you are truly wanting a fresh start and apologectic for the immaturity and games then that is great and welcome back


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

No harm has been done and a second chance is a great place to start!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> If you luck out and get a Herisson you would love a hedgehog. If you got a popping, spitting, huffing ball of spikes...maybe not.


 You mean, Whyte?

Thanks everyone, now I want rats. Like I need anymore animals. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to admit that I checked out some sites on them after reading about the rats and they have totally opened my mind on what a pet rat would be like. I didn't realize they were so smart and had such personalities


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Now I'm interested in Rats too!! oh dear.... their tails still freak me out though. When I was 8 I opened the top drawer of my dresser and saw a rat tail go down the back. He was going through my undies! My parents caught him after destroying my bedroom and we released him at a park FAR away. I haven't been a fan since then..... but they sound so lovey. One questions... everyone is suggesting males, why not females?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I only keep male pets in my home of any species. No chance of accidental babies! :mrgreen:


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree, I love the pics of Herisson's brother rats and now I really want a rat, too! I'll get one in the future... right now I am lucky enough to have a few cuddly hedgehogs instead of ALL grumpy brats! Of course I love them all, but some just can't stand to be cuddled and get all huffy if you even look at them wrong!


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no! I, too, did what everyone else did. I immediately went and looked up rat forums and rat breeders and am considering getting too! Haha!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Male rats tend to be more mellow and cuddlier. They are more apt to stay in one place and spend time with you. I had one person tell me once that female rats have an agenda. While they will cuddle with you, it won't be for nearly as long as a boy rat as girls have things to do.

Rats are absolutely wonderful creatures. They are playful, entertaining and cuddly. I often recommend rats to people who think they want a hedgehog until they find out that a hedgehog isn't likely to seek out their attention, want to play with them, etc.


----------

